# PO2 Claude Richard, PMed Tech



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2008)

It is with great sadness that we learned of the sudden passing of PO2 Claude Richard on 26 March 2008, at his residence in Borden, ON.  Claude was in Borden on IR while his wife Johanne Ouellet and his 14 yo daughter Amélie reside in Valcartier. 

FUNERAL HOME:
Salon Lépine Cloutier - La Souvenance
301, Rg Ste-Anne, CP 204
Ste-Foy, QC. G2E 3M3
Visit their website for the electronic invitation. At the bottom of the invitation, there is a link to sign the internet register. All messages will be provided to Claude's family at the funeral. 

Viewing: Friday 4 April from 1400-1700 hrs & 1900-2200 hrs;  Sat 5 April from 0830-1030 hrs.

CF members are welcome at anytime both days, but the Sat AM has been put aside for CF mbrs only.  Military preparations for the funeral ceremony will also take place on Sat AM.

Sat 5 Apr at 1030 hrs - Departure of the funeral cortège for the chapel.

MILITARY MASS :
Chapelle Ste-Jeanne d'Arc (across from the CF Medical Clinic)
des Braves Street 
CFB Valcartier, QC
G0A 4Z0

Mass will begin 1100 hrs. Padré Fortin will officiate. 

A reception will follow at the CFB Valcartier WO & Sgt's Mess (until 1600 hrs). The family will join the guests after their private ceremony below.

Claude's remains will be cremated and his ashes will be placed at the Funeral home Columbarium in a private family ceremony.

Donations: may be made to the Canadian Cancer Society

RIP, Claude.


----------



## RatCatcher (1 Apr 2008)

Claude was one of the first PMed Techs I met upon my posting to Valcartier. He actually assisted me when I was short-noticed deployed to the Athena MDT mission to prepare sea-cans for repat, mainly since I only had 3 months in the trade.  Upon his return to Valcartier from Kabul we became good friends and could be found every odd thurs or friday at the MCpls Mess.  He was a soldiers soldier who took pride in his service to his country.

As an instructor I am sure that he brought that flame of his for the trade to the classroom. I looked forward to seeing him for a retirement beer at the mess, but that won't happen now.  

Claude you will be missed, Carry-on your duty is done.

Je Me Souvien.

Phil


----------



## xo31@711ret (1 Apr 2008)

RIP, Claude   

Militi Succurrimus


----------



## RatCatcher (5 Apr 2008)

Claude's funeral was today. It was a sad occasion but at the same time comforting for me to witness the love that everyone had for this proud soldier. The memory of him I will keep is his smiling face and joyous laugh. 

Rest in peace my friend, your duty is done. Keep heaven healthy for the rest of us.

Hygeia


----------

